# [SOLVED] Install hp Printer windows 7



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,

Trying to install a HP deskjet 990cxi printer on windows 7 and i cannot find the driver. Looked on the HP site and it says using the in built windows driver for that model.

I cannot find the printer being listed in the list of printers when i try to install it. Googled it and read some where that i need to download a windows update, but i cannot find which windows update i need to download to get this driver..can you help?

Also is it possible to get the driver from windows xp machine and transfer it across to the windows 7 machine? As the printer is listed in the list in windows xp..i looked inside system32\drivers but didnt have much luck.

Any help/advise in installing this printer would be appreciated!

Maz


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Install Printer windows 7*

look under devices and printers in the control panel

you should be up to date with all windows updates


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Install Printer windows 7*

I have looked there. It brings up all other HP makes and models but doesnt bring up this 990c modelled priinter for some reason. 

I dont know how to install it, i am out of ideas now. Tried just about everything i know.

Maz.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Install hp Printer windows 7*

i don't know why you could not find it

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?cc=au&lc=en&dlc=en&product=60098


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Install hp Printer windows 7*

thanks but i dont think you selected the operating system and click next because there is no driver for it in there, as i have already checked...it says:

Installing the Product with the USB Cable and Using the Windows Update Driver or the Driver Located in the Windows 7 Operating System.

My problem is that the driver is "not" located in windows 7.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Install hp Printer windows 7*



Maz_- said:


> thanks but i dont think you selected the operating system and click next because there is no driver for it in there, as i have already checked...it says:
> 
> Installing the Product with the USB Cable and Using the Windows Update Driver or the Driver Located in the Windows 7 Operating System.
> 
> My problem is that the driver is "not" located in windows 7.


did you click on that? It takes you to the page that tell you how to let win7 do an automatic search for the driver. It may be sharing drivers with another printer so you will not find the driver manually.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Install hp Printer windows 7*

if you keep clicking though the link i gave you 

you will find there is no driver for win 7 there 

because it is already in win 7 and it will tell you how to access it

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&cc=au&os=4062&product=60098&sw_lang=#N410


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Install hp Printer windows 7*

i have tried that before posting..doesnt work unfortunately.

I have tried doing a manual install as well but windows 7 doesnt have the driver for it for some reason.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Install hp Printer windows 7*

Problem solved..

Buy a new printer!! This printer is from 1960's anyway!


----------

